# Harold & Maude



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

Who love's going to funerals! There okay, but allways a relative or a friend  
Harol loved going to anyones funeral, wether or not he know them. He didn't know most...I wonder if he ever went to a funeral of his friend (s) or relative? I know I could dig it out and watch it...anyone know? Oh yeah Maude 
Then he dumed his great vehicle!!! :xbones:


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

Oh Hi, I'm Karin new to this. Have a great day everyone


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

Ah crap...error. After Mauds death Harold DUMPED half hease, half ferarri, was that the car (from his Mom?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hello Karen, glad ya finally made it here.
Karen's a cool chick everyone, she's a good friend of mine, let's not scare her away....lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Karin.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Karen! It was a Jaguar hearse actually. But more importantly it had the ultimate hearse of all time......1959 Cadillac Superior!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome karen


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome-


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Since you're friends with Johnny, I guess that's scary enough. I won't try to scare you away.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! 
another victim!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Did someone say victim? :devil: heheheheh LOL

Seriously, LOL Greetings and Velcome scarin! Whatever JOHNNY told you about us is not true... Unless of course it was all good stuff! LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome scarin karin...
hope you enjoy your stay with us muahahahaha.
now get to scarin'


scareshack baby, your new name seems to be reeling them in


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Scareshack says I have to play nice so that's all I can say at this point.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Scareshack says I have to play nice so that's all I can say at this point.


ahh, ok lets be us, mean ol nasty haunters....lol.....cant say i meet one yet,
scarinn, i got the shovel, someone else may start diggin ur grave, as ull soon u will feel like this is home.


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Welcome aboard Karin.


will do


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

slimy said:


> Since you're friends with Johnny, I guess that's scary enough. I won't try to scare you away.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Yeah he is scary :googly: 
Thanks for replying to my message!:jol:


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

Wraith said:


> Hi Karen! It was a Jaguar hearse actually. But more importantly it had the ultimate hearse of all time......1959 Cadillac Superior!


Thank you!! for the correct other half of hearse! Also 4 the reply


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

pyro said:


> hello and welcome-


Thanks pyro! This a very interesting site indeed! Glad I "meet Scare Shack" in my space, he's helping me in here :googly:  Ppst, kind of computer illiterate :xbones:


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

Lilly said:


> welcome scarin karin...
> hope you enjoy your stay with us muahahahaha.
> now get to scarin'
> 
> scareshack baby, your new name seems to be reeling them in


Yeah, I think my name reeled him in lol, well in my space...then he saw my lizard...the rest goes from there! I do enjoy my stay everyone is great in here! :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

If Johny cant scare ya off no one can.

Fresh meat


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

*liked your reply (*



DeadSpider said:


> Welcome karen


Thanks Thread~

What a great link you sent me! Frightfest looks/sounds great! Thanks for sharing:jol:


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

*Sorry*



DeadSpider said:


> Welcome karen


Now you know!  Sorry about the non name I put, DeadSpider FORGIVE me! 
Hope you except me now after my unthinkable mistake? :xbones:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Karin.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome scarin


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sooooo Karin,
Are you into the halloween props?
Welcome to the group.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

To Post to a old post. I just bought a 1982 Buick hearse and I named it Maude.
The Haunter


----------

